# Nikon Coolpix P90 anyone?



## krister68 (Feb 18, 2009)

I need your help!

I'm seriously considering the purchase of the new *Nikon* *Coolpix P90 (as intoduced here: Clues For Improving Your Photography: New Nikon Coolpix P90 Unleashed). 

*I can't find any proper user reviews though. Is there anyone out there that owns one, or has tried one? Please tell me what it is like.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't think Nikon comes close in the bridge/p&s market...

I had to grab a bridge for my father and naturally looked at the Nikons.... couldn't find any specific area the Nikons were dominant in..

I bought my dad the Lumix fz-18

Check out the Canon G10 if you want a good ps...

If you want to stay with Nikon IMO would be better to spend the same money on a D40...


----------



## Joves (Feb 18, 2009)

I tend to agree. Nikon has concentrated their efforts more into the Dslr market and, not done much with the P&S cams.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 21, 2009)

No way, I would only go with a DSLR now.


----------



## krister68 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for commenting. Unfortunately I can't afford to go DSLR at this time. Getting a super zoom would give me most of the benefits for a fraction of the price. I've since learned of an other super zoom being released this month, the Olympus *SP-590UZ Ultra Zoom* - with a whopping *26x wide optical zoom*! See here


----------



## dmf_2009 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the P90 and I see no problem in it. But then again I'm rather new to photography and still learning. Plus I didn't want to drop $700 + on a camera right now.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 6, 2009)

If you can afford a P90, you can spend just $50 more for a D40.


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jun 7, 2009)

Ebay man! D40's are going for $400 or less used.


----------



## photo_newb (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got myself a Nikon Coolpix p90, im also just starting out and so far I really like the pictures it takes. But i also am planning on memorizing my manual


----------

